# SSD-Cache wichtig oder nicht?



## Sesselsitzer-2 (1. Oktober 2018)

Moin,

welchen Vorteil bringt eigentlich der Cache (z.B 512 MB bei den 500GB-Ausführungen der Crucial 500MX und Samsung 860 Evo)? Google spuckt mir aus, dass alte Systeme mit HDD's durch kleine SSD's beschleunigt werden – Stichwort SSD-Caching. Das scheint mir aber etwas anderes als die obengenannten 512MB Cache zu sein. Liege ich da richtig? Außerdem lese ich aus Test's heraus, dass günstigere SSD's ohne Cache oftmals nach kurzer Zeit beim Schreiben einknicken.

Ich nutze keine HDD's mehr. Schreiben ist mir eher unwichtig, wichtig dagegen sind mir Lesezeiten. 

Gruß vom Sitzer


----------



## keinnick (1. Oktober 2018)

Wie kommst Du denn auf die "oben genannten 512MB Cache"? Wo steht das? Ich glaube das, was Du meinst, ist so etwas wie der Rapid Mode bei Samsung (eine Ram Disk). Den kann man sich sparen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Oktober 2018)

Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Redest du von Cache als DDR-RAM auf den SSDs (einige Hundert MB) oder vom (Pseudo-)SLC-Cache (mehrere Gigabytes)?
Denn mit "SSD-Caching" hat beides absolut nichts zu tun. Du scheinst hier sehr viel grob durcheinander zu würfeln. 

DRAM-Cache in SSDs macht dasselbe wie er es schon seit Jahrzehnten in Festplatten tut. Er puffert einkommende Daten um dem Laufwerk Zeit zu geben, die Daten möglichst performant/geordnet/effizient im Massenspeicher abzulegen.

SLC-Cache dagegen kaschiert die Nachteile von TLC/QLC-Flash indem ein Teil der SSD schnell als SLC beschrieben wird und später auf die TLC/QLC-Bereiche langsam kopiert wird. Dann bricht die Schreibleistung der SSD ein wenn mehr am Stück geschrieben werden soll als der SLC-Cache groß ist (und in der Zeit in den TLC geschrieben werden konnte).

Der "RapidMode" ist wieder was völlig anderes. Das ist grob gesagt die Nutzung des System-RAMs als DRAM-Cache der SSD.

Vielleicht solltest du dir mal ein paar grundlagen anlesen über SSDs (beispielsweise hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...-alkis-blog-41-flashspeicher-haltbarkeit.html), dann wird sicherlich einiges von alleine klar.


----------



## amdahl (1. Oktober 2018)

Da gibt es bei den meisten SSDs mehrere Cache-Stufen. Die schnellste ist ein DRAM-Cache der auch dementsprechend klein ist weil teuer. Das sind die 512MB Cache die du als angabe gefunden hast. Danach kommt oft ein sogenannter SLC-Cache zum Einsatz. Das ist kein physikalisch vorhandenes Bauteil, sondern der SSD-Controller beschreibt die Zellen mit nur einem Bit was deutlich schneller geht. Da hierfür nicht unbegrenzt Speicherplatz zur Verfügung steht und auch weniger Kapazität nutzbar ist wenn eine Zelle nur mit einem Bit beschrieben wird müssen nach einiger Zeit die Daten aus den SLC-Zellen in die normale Datenstruktur umorganisiert werden. Das ist es was dann in Benchmarks zu Einbrüchen bei der Schreibperformance führen kann. Neben Überhitzung des Controllers bei besonders schnellen SSDs.
Für Lesevorgänge ist das alles nicht so relevant, hier spielen die Caches meist eine untergeordnete Rolle. Die Samsung 860 Evo kommt in Tests minimal besser weg, dafür ist die MX500 ein wenig günstiger. Mit beiden machst du nichts falsch.
Für noch höhere Leseperformance gibts dann NVMe-SSDs.

Edit: zu langsam getippt.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (1. Oktober 2018)

@ Alle

(Blabla folgt – weiter unten (nach den "Strichchen") stelle ich meine Eingangsfrage nochmal konkreter)

Okay, das hat mir schonmal geholfen. Das was ich meine, ist definitiv DRAM-Cache. Schon mehrmals auf den Begriff gestoßen, und versucht mir den Sinn zu erschließen, aber wenn ich dann sowas lese ... 

"Das speichernde Element ist dabei ein Kondensator, der entweder geladen oder entladen ist. Über einen Schalttransistor wird er zugänglich und entweder ausgelesen oder mit neuem Inhalt beschrieben. Der Speicherinhalt ist flüchtig, das heißt die gespeicherte Information geht bei fehlender Betriebsspannung oder zu später Wiederauffrischung verloren." - Wikipedia

... dann schaltet mein Hirn ab. 

@keinnick

Gelesen habe ich das unter Anderem hier: 

Crucial MX500 500GB, SATA (CT500MX500SSD1) ab €'*'79,83 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung SSD 860 EVO 500GB, SATA ab €'*'82,30 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

512MB LPDDR4 vs. 512MB

@Incredible Alk

"Durcheinanderwerfen", joa naja, mit System zumindest, meine ich, und vor allem gezwungenermaßen. Schrieb ja auch zum SSD-Caching: "Das scheint mir aber etwas anderes als die obengenannten 512MB Cache zu sein. Liege ich da richtig?" 

Und glaube mir, ich habe nicht nur ein oder zwei Stunden damit verbracht, herauszufinden, was das denn nun genau für ein RAM ist. Deine Erklärung zum SLC-Cache habe ich leider nicht verstanden, aber mir scheint, um das zu verstehen, müsste ich ziemlich tief in die Materie abtauchen. Was ich natürlich auch direkt mal versucht habe. Allerdings schaltet mein Hirn während Lektüre deiner SSD-Haltbarkeits-Bibel direkt hier ...

 "Nach MLC kam TLC (triple-level-cell). Für 3 Bits pro Zelle brauchts 2^3 = 8 Zustände mit passenden Ladungsdefinitionen:"

...wieder ab. Der Rest ist aber schön anschaulich. Danke für deine Mühe. 

@amdahl

Danke auch für deine Erklärung. Ebenso anschaulich, wie die von Incredible Alk. 

Bzgl. SLC-Cache ...

"Das ist kein physikalisch vorhandenes Bauteil, sondern der SSD-Controller beschreibt die Zellen mit nur einem Bit was deutlich schneller geht"

... ist mein Hirn aber genauso überfordert.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich erhoffe mir innerhalb der nächsten 12-24 Monate einen Preisverfall von "günstigeren" SSD's im Terabyte-Bereich. In der Praxis etwa:

(Ja, ich weiß, sehr optimistisch.)

2TB Samsung, Crucial etc. 120 Euro
2TB Kingston, Intenso etc.  60 Euro

Angenommen, es geht mir persönlich nur um Bootzeiten und das rasche Verschwinden von Ladebalken in Spielen und Programmen: Kann ich dann günstigere SSD's teureren SSD's mit DRAM-Cache vorziehen?

PS: Meinem Verständnis nach (und ja, ich kann schon riechen, dass ich damit leicht *hust* falsch liege) wären die 512MB Cache, bei einer Schreibgeschwindigkeit von 550MB/s, nach 55,85 ms voll. Abseits meines Verständnisses: Nach wieviel GB Schreiben ist der Cache bei 550MB/s tatsächlich voll? Wann verpufft der Vorteil?


----------



## NatokWa (1. Oktober 2018)

1. ALLE SSD's haben einen Cache per DRAM , anders funktioniert das ganze nicht da auch das BS vom Contoller zumindest einen geringen RAM braucht um überhaupt arbeiten zu können , unterschiede kommen an DIESER Stelle einzig durch die Größe des verbauten DRAM .
2. Die Sache mit dem SLC Caching funktioniert schlicht damit das TLS/QLC Zellen , solange sie als Cache benutzt werden , als SLC also SIngle-Level-Cells behandelt werden , welche wesenlich schneller beschrieben werden können . Diese Zellen werden anschließénd genau wie es mit Daten aus dem DRAM-Chache passiert in ANDERE Zellen "Normal" (also entsprechend TCS/QLC) geschrieben und aus dem Cache gelöscht . Beides hat vor und Nachteile , allerdings hat das SLC-Caching den (für mich) entscheidenden Nachteil das die SSD schneller altert da es deutlich mehr Schreibzugriffe gibt DURCH das Cachen in Zellen , dafür ist der Cache theoretisch nicht durch eine feste Größe wie beim DRAM-Caching begrenzt und die SSD erscheint auch bei längerem Beschreiben subjektiv schneller (von außen) .


----------



## amdahl (1. Oktober 2018)

Ohne dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen: für mich klafft hier eine relativ große Lücke zwischen den Details die du wissen willst und deinen Grundkenntnissen zum Thema. Eine Erklärung müsste wohl damit anfangen was ein Bit ist und wie man es speichert.

Treten wir mal einen Schritt zurück und betrachten was du eigentlich willst: eine SSD die schnell bootet und geringe Ladezeiten ermöglicht.
Für Bootzeiten bringt ein DRAM-Cache schon mal nichts. Erstens weil hier Daten gelesen statt geschrieben werden müssen und zweitens weil diese Art Cache nunmal geleert wird wenn der PC abgeschaltet wird.
Davon abgesehen sehe ich derzeit keinen Grund zu noch billigeren SSDs als der MX500 zu greifen, gerade dann nicht wenn man sich Sorgen um die Performance macht. Die Preise für SSDs sind zur Zeit im Keller und der geringe Preisunterschied zu minderwertigen SSDs ist in dem Fall einfach nicht gerechtfertigt.
Und die schnellere Alternative -billige NVMe-SSDs- kommt wohl auch nicht in Frage weil die Preise immer noch zu hoch sind.
Also meine Empfehlung: Crucial MX500.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (1. Oktober 2018)

@NatokWa

Interessant, dass SSD's durch SLC-Caching schneller altern. Dann würde ich eher auf den kurzfristigen Boost verzichten um langfristig eine schnelle SSD zu haben.



amdahl schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen sehe ich derzeit keinen Grund zu noch billigeren SSDs als der MX500 zu greifen, gerade dann nicht wenn man sich Sorgen um die Performance macht.



Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Performance meiner Rechner. Ich habe 3 günstige SSD's im Einsatz. Unter Anderem eine Intenso mit 480GB die ich vor einigen Monaten im Angebot für 50-60 Euro geschossen habe, als Crucial und Samsung noch 100 Euro aufwärts gekostet haben. Müsste ich mich allerdings derzeit entscheiden, würde meine Wahl wohl eher auf eine Samsung für 80 als eine Intenso für 70 fallen.

Bei 2TB und 60 zu 120 sieht die Sache aber ganz anders aus. Wobei die Lektüre von Incredible Alk's Blog den netten Nebeneffekt hatte, dass ich nun weiß, dass SSD's sich nicht als Datengrab eignen.



amdahl schrieb:


> Für Bootzeiten bringt ein DRAM-Cache schon mal nichts.



Umfasst das auch Ladezeiten? Ist DRAM-Cache also nur entscheidend, wenn es ums Schreiben geht?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Oktober 2018)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Interessant, dass SSD's durch SLC-Caching schneller altern. Dann würde ich eher auf den kurzfristigen Boost verzichten um langfristig eine schnelle SSD zu haben.


Sie altern schneller im Sinne von die möglichen Schreibzyklen werden schneller aufgebraucht - dass das für dich keine praktische Relevanz hat weil du da die ersten Jahrzehnte sowieso nicht hinkommst haste nach meinem Blog sicher schon gewusst.
SSDs werden mit dem Alter nicht langsamer, egal ob mit oder ohne SLC-Caching.



Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Wobei die  Lektüre von Incredible Alk's Blog den netten Nebeneffekt hatte, dass ich  nun weiß, dass SSD's sich nicht als Datengrab eignen.


Jedenfalls nicht wenn du sie in die Schublade legst. Sofern die SSD normal "mitläuft", sprich öfter mal Zeit hat ihre Daten im Hintergrund aufzufrischen ist das kein Problem. Lediglich für echte Langzeit (also 10++ Jahre) bzw. eben erst recht besagtes stromloses lagern sollte man andere Lösungen haben als SSDs/HDDs usw.



Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Umfasst das auch Ladezeiten? Ist DRAM-Cache also nur entscheidend, wenn es ums Schreiben geht?


DRAM-Cache hat sehr viele verschiedene Funktionen. Was da exakt drin abläuft weiß nur der Hersteller der SSD alleine. Der RAM ist nunmal ein sehr schneller, flexibel einsetzbarer kleiner Zwischenspeicher. Da können einerseits beispielsweise 150 winzige Dateien erst mal gesammelt werden bevor sie dann in einem Block weggeschrieben werden um nicht 150x nen Schreibvorgang auszulösen (was viel langsamer ist), andererseits kann die SSD bemerken, dass dein Betriebssystem oder Programm alle 3 Minuten auf die gleiche Datei lesend zugreifen möchte und die entsprechend schon mal im Cache vorhalten wenn er sonst nicht gebraucht wird. Letzteres kommt aber sehr selten vor, da diese Aufgabe dein Betriebssystem schon erledigt und häufiger genutzte Daten ohnehin im RAM des PCs cached.

Insgesamt machste dir darüber glaube ich zu viele Gedanken. In der Praxis ist es so, dass du zwischen der schnellsten aktuell kaufbaren SSD und einer uralten SSD von vor 10 Jahren seltenst überhaupt einen Unterschied bemerkst - denn die wenigsten Menschen sitzen mit ner Stoppuhr vorm PC und merken, dass Windows mit der neuen SSD nach 12 Sekunden schon gebootet ist statt nach 14 Sekunden auf der alten SSD. Solche Unterschiede sind dann relevant wenn du entsprechende AUfgabengebiete hast, beispielsweise Videoschnitt der ständig Gigabyteweise Daten (Bild/Tonspuren) verschiebt/kopiert - dann ist eine schnelle SSD mit hohen Transferraten und großem SLC-Cache bedeutend schneller als ne günstige oder alte. Für den Normalsterblichen der Surft, Spielt, Musik hört und sonstige "normale" Aufgaben erledigt ist eine P/L-SSD immer die beste Wahl - beispielsweise die hier schon genannte MX500.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (4. Oktober 2018)

Danke für deine ausführliche Erklärung(en), Incredible Alk.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> In der Praxis ist es so, dass du zwischen der schnellsten aktuell kaufbaren SSD und einer uralten SSD von vor 10 Jahren seltenst überhaupt einen Unterschied bemerkst



Das habe ich jetzt schon an mehreren Stellen gelesen. 

Deshalb frage ich mich, wieso sich grundsätzlich alle SSD-Empfehlungen so lesen, wie:



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Für den Normalsterblichen (...) ist eine P/L-SSD immer die beste Wahl - beispielsweise die hier schon genannte MX500.



Mit dem "beispielsweise" stellst du zwar noch eher eine Ausnahme dar, aber die MX500 – eine mit Sicherheit sehr gute SSD, ich habe eine MX100 vor einigen Jahren bei meinem Vater eingebaut – wird in so ziemlich jedem Test und Forum als untere Preis-/Leistungs-Empfehlung gegeben. 

Wie ich ja aber sagte, geht es mir gerade um die Frage, ob eine MX500 (die soviel kostet wie eine Samsung 860 Evo) überhaupt grundsätzlich nötig ist. Mir kommt es manchmal so vor, als wird bei SSD's nicht so differenziert beraten, wie bei Prozessoren oder Grafikkarten. Als Vergleich nehmen wir mal in der "Enthusiast"-Klasse den Threadripper, die 970 Pro M.2, und eine Titan. In der sinnvollen  (man möge mich jetzt nicht steinigen) Oberklasse einen 2700x, eine 860 Pro und eine 1080TI. 

In der darauffolgenden oberen Mittelklasse (wo ich hardwaretechnisch liege) kann ich eine 860 Evo und MX500 nachvollziehen, aber sobald es darunter geht, verstehe ich nicht, wieso man trotz Alternativen eine SSD kaufen sollte, die genauso teuer ist, wie der Prozessor. Wie gesagt, im Moment stellt sich die Frage nicht, denn eine Intenso oder Kingston kostet fast dasselbe wie eine 860 Evo oder MX500, aber wenn sich das Verhältnis von 70 zu 80 auf beispielsweise 40 zu 80 verschieben würde, dann sollte man die 40 Euro doch lieber in eine bessere GPU oder größere Speichergröße investieren ... finde ich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Oktober 2018)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> In der darauffolgenden oberen Mittelklasse (wo ich hardwaretechnisch liege) kann ich eine 860 Evo und MX500 nachvollziehen, aber sobald es darunter geht, verstehe ich nicht, wieso man trotz Alternativen eine SSD kaufen sollte, die genauso teuer ist, wie der Prozessor. Wie gesagt, im Moment stellt sich die Frage nicht, denn eine Intenso oder Kingston kostet fast dasselbe wie eine 860 Evo oder MX500, aber wenn sich das Verhältnis von 70 zu 80 auf beispielsweise 40 zu 80 verschieben würde, dann sollte man die 40 Euro doch lieber in eine bessere GPU oder größere Speichergröße investieren ... finde ich.



Prinzipiell hast du schon Recht. Die Empfehlungen der SSDs basieren einfach weil es leistungstechnisch quasi egal ist auf den Erfahrungen der letzten jahre welche SSDs am problemlosesten und zuverlässigsten laufen. Aus dem Grund taucht die MX-Serie der Crucials ständig auf - denn zu dieser SSD ist mir kein einziger Thread bekannt wo das Ding Probleme gemacht hatte (der letzte mir bekannte Bug war der "Stundenzähler-Bug" der Crucial M4 vor vielen Jahren der den PC zum Absturz brachte wenn die SSD 5184 Stunden gelaufen war, Crucial behob das über ein Firmware-Update). Bei deiner Kingston dagegen muss ich nicht lange suchen um Problemthreads zu finden (SSD wird langsam).
Hier gehts also eher um die "soften" Eigenschaften die die Crucials hervorheben, deswegen wird die gerne empfohlen als P/L-SSD.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (4. Oktober 2018)

Naajaaaaaa... 

Das haste dir jetzt ein wenig einfach gemacht 

Gegenbeispiel 1: Crucial MX300 - 525GB, SSD wird immer langsamer... | ComputerBase Forum
Gegenbeispiel 2: Crucial MX100 zu langsam

Und hier mal ein schönes Beispiel für das, was ich jetzt schon mehrfach meinte:

Samsung 860 Evo für 59,90 Euro zzgl. Versand: https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pc...ware/samsung+250gb+ssd+860+evo+series+25+zoll

und

Kingston A400 für 59,90 inkl. Versand https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/kingston+ssd+a400+25+zoll+480gb

Mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass letztere 480GB und erste nur 250GB Volumen hat.

Edit sagt:

"Hier gehts also eher um die "soften" Eigenschaften die die Crucials hervorheben, deswegen wird die gerne empfohlen als P/L-SSD. "

Jetzt erst gelesen. Kann ich auch gut nachvollziehen. Find es halt etwas komisch, dass es so gut wie keine Ausreißer in Richtung Kontra Leistung und Pro Preis gibt.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. Oktober 2018)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Naajaaaaaa...
> 
> Das haste dir jetzt ein wenig einfach gemacht
> 
> ...




Anwenderfehler...Crucial MX300 - 525GB, SSD wird immer langsamer...| Seite 2 | ComputerBase Forum war der falsche Sataport...lies den Thread nochmal aufmerksam.

und 





Chryzzle schrieb:


> Sorry, Doppelpost weil aus der App.
> Irgendwie hat sich mein System erstmal eingrooven müssen. Inzwischen sagt mir auch Passmark immer öfter, dass ich so ca. 490MB/s Read hab. Damit kann ich leben.
> Danke nochmal an alle für die schnelle Hilfe.


Anwenderfehler...

Das sind keine Fehler, da hat nur der entsprechende TE nicht richtig aufgepasst....


----------



## NatokWa (5. Oktober 2018)

Ich könnte jetzt anmerken das OCZ auch mal eine absolut empfohlene Marke im SSD-Sektor war , bis immer mehr SSD's von denen abgeraucht sind und keiner der sich auskennt mit der Materie die Dinger von denen auch nur geschenkt haben will (Mir wurde von einem Tester ne 1TB-PCIe SSD als Geschenk angeboten weil er der net traute , ich nahm sie NICHT) , von daher kann ich sagen das die Empfehlungen hier im Forum durchaus auf gereiften Erfahrungen beruhen .
Sandisk und co. sind leider auch nicht gerade die "Guten" Anbieter . Billige Massenmarkt-Lösungen ohne vernünftigen Support . Da greift man auch nicht zu wenn man guten Support gewohnt ist und dann befürchten muss das im Falle eines Ausfalls das Ding Wochen bis Monatelang nicht zur Verfügung steht . Dafür sind die meisten hier zu Hardcore : was nicht zuverlässig ist oder wenigstens im Falle des Falles schnell und unkompliziert Repariert/Ausgetauscht wird , das wird nicht empfohlen , egal wie Toll der Preis ist .


----------

